# Natural Slingshot In Honey Locust "Golden Swirl"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

I present my latest work, a natural slingshot in Honey Locust wood (_Gleditsia triacanthos). _It was carved out from a fork that was given to me by my friend and forum member Ifab25 (you can check the raw fork in this thread: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/35053-overwhelming-generosity/ )

So many thanks for this BEAUTIFUL piece of wood, Ifab25!!! It was a huge pleasure to carve in this natural material. It was a first for me and I'm very happy with it!!

I've decided to make the design with a longer handle, which is very suitable for me to balance my grip. Nevertheless, it is still quite a pocketable slingshot.

Made with carving knifes, rasp and sandpaper, with was finished with linseed oil and natural shellac. It was first tested with a flatband set of 2,5cm X 1,7cm X 22cm TBG and a SuperSure SuperPouch, made with roo leather. Awesome little pouch!!

Thanks a lot for watching!!!!

And MANY THANKS, Ifab25!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great shooter!!!, adoro o design pois apesar de simples tem muito caracter, para não falar do grão da madeira que é lindo!

Bom trabalho


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I love honey locust but hate the thorns and its so hard to find a good fork on them.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

slingshooterPT said:


> Great shooter!!!, adoro o design pois apesar de simples tem muito caracter, para não falar do grão da madeira que é lindo!
> 
> Bom trabalho


Muito obrigado, SlingshooterPT!!

Um abraço...Q



ghost0311/8541 said:


> I love honey locust but hate the thorns and its so hard to find a good fork on them.


Many thanks for your comment!!

Yes, I've read about this wood and it is said that its thorns are so strong that they were used as nails!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Great wood ...

but look at these thorns (up to 10cm long)

Mother nature masterpiece... ouch !!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use them as pins to make naturals look cool.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We have them all over the place down here it seem like when you trip in the woods thats the tree that will save your fall they also make good bow wood I have a nice homemade bow out of the wood.


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Those trees can t be found in central Europe ... what a shame .

This tree is incredible !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

T22T said:


> Great wood ...
> 
> but look at these thorns (up to 10cm long)
> 
> Mother nature masterpiece... ouch !!!


Many thanks for your feedback, T22T!!!

Those thorns look menacing indeed 

Looks like they would fit into a medieval weapon of some sort!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

I could make a stunning sculpture from those thorns ...


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Superb work as always Master Q!

Lovely wood as well!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tag said:


> Beautiful work


Thank you so much, my friend!!

I'm glad you like it!!

Cheers ...Q



carboncopy said:


> Superb work as always Master Q!
> 
> Lovely wood as well!


So many thanks for your feedback, Carboncopy!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great job as always Q!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Your artistry always amazes me!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Great job as always Q!


Thank you so much, S.S. Slinger!!!

Cheers ...Q



tradspirit said:


> Your artistry always amazes me!


Oh sir!! Thanks for such kind words!!! :wave:

I'm so glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Heck YA DUDE!!!!!!!! What a gorgeous little piece of wood! Great job my friend, I'll be on the lookout for some honey locust now


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Superb craftsmanship. Gorgeous grains. Master Q, you skill and talent brings out the natural beauty at it's best.

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Heck YA DUDE!!!!!!!! What a gorgeous little piece of wood! Great job my friend, I'll be on the lookout for some honey locust now


Howdy B!!!

Well, you better be because this wood is gorgeous!! And the transition from softwood to hardwood gives a pretty good contrast and grains!

Thanks for watching, my friend!! Hope everything's fine!! 

See ya!!!

Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Superb craftsmanship. Gorgeous grains. Master Q, you skill and talent brings out the natural beauty at it's best.
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us.


Oh Mr. Green!!

Thanks for such an undeserving and overwhelming comment!! You ROCK!!!

And I'm sorry for not writing to you so often as I wanted.

By the way, remember that item you told me it was going to travel back to its original owner??

Well, it did ...but he doesn't know it yet!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

One gorgeious piece of wood and of course the mastery to make it into a winner SS.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

whatever the wood is, you can take best out of it, congratulations.

jazz


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Susi said:


> One gorgeious piece of wood and of course the mastery to make it into a winner SS.


Thanks a lot Susi!!!

You're very kind :wave:

Cheers ...Q



jazz said:


> whatever the wood is, you can take best out of it, congratulations.
> 
> jazz


Many thanks for your gentle reply, Jazz!!

Hope everything's fine!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing skill Master Q.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Amazing skill Master Q.


My friend Beanflip!!! :wave:

How are you?? Thanks for dropping by and leave your comment!!

I'm glad you've liked it!! It is more or less similar to the fork wideness you prefer, I believe 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Q this is absolutely breathtaking. Stunning craftsmanship my friend. U have completely out done ur self buddy. I'm totally in love with this shooter . U are top notch. Dang ur talented sir


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

DougDynasty said:


> Q this is absolutely breathtaking. Stunning craftsmanship my friend. U have completely out done ur self buddy. I'm totally in love with this shooter . U are top notch. Dang ur talented sir


Wow!!!

MANY THANKS for your friendly words, dear sir!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Always nice to receive such a praise from a master craftsman!!

You RULE, DougDinasty!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Your skills are a wonder to me my friend. Beautiful organic shapes. I cannot do what you do.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great carving job Q, you've made a fine shooter from that fork!

I have a locust fork from Ifab25 that I work on as I have time, it's a nice wood!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Your skills are a wonder to me my friend. Beautiful organic shapes. I cannot do what you do.


Beanflip...

You, sir, are a gentleman!!!









Cheers ...Q



rockslinger said:


> Great carving job Q, you've made a fine shooter from that fork!
> 
> I have a locust fork from Ifab25 that I work on as I have time, it's a nice wood!


Thank you so much for dropping by!!

I'm glad you've liked it, RS!!! I would like very much to see your take on that locust fork of yours!! Please do show us when ready!! 

Hope everything's fine!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very beautiful and elegant, I love the design of the veins on the slingshot and the shape of the front for the fingers.

Hats off to you!

Volp


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Inagotables bellezas siguen saliendo de sus manos mi estimado amigo Alcornoque. me encanta el perfil y el perfil de esta pieza maestro


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks Q licious!  Very beautiful!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice Q, simple, stylish and perfect. The colour is fantastic as well, it certainly lives up to the honey part.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Volp said:


> Very beautiful and elegant, I love the design of the veins on the slingshot and the shape of the front for the fingers.
> 
> Hats off to you!
> 
> Volp


Thank you so much, Volp!!

I'm glad you've liked its design!! 

Cheers ...Q



Chepo69 said:


> Inagotables bellezas siguen saliendo de sus manos mi estimado amigo Alcornoque. me encanta el perfil y el perfil de esta pieza maestro


Oh Maestro!!! Que gentil eres, amigo!!

Yo estoy intentado de hacer siempre mejor!! Gracias a tu creaciones, que mi han inspirado!! :wave:

Un abrazo ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> Looks Q licious!  Very beautiful!


LOL!!! "Q-licious" Nice pun, sir!!!

And thanks for the feedback, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



MagicTorch100 said:


> Very nice Q, simple, stylish and perfect. The colour is fantastic as well, it certainly lives up to the honey part.


Thank you so much, MagicTorch100!!!

I was kind of indecisive on what name this slingshot should have. By looking at it, reminded me a lot of honey or gold!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Honey!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Honey!


Hello my friend E~Shot!!!! :wave:

Hope everything's fine!!!

It is a little honey indeed, if I may say so  Feels great in the hand!!!

It's good to variate between wide forks and PFS's!!! Now I'm in "wide" mood again!! LOL!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Very nice. Beautiful wood.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Very nice. Beautiful wood.


Thank you so much, Grandpa Pete!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

kwinpr said:


> Very Nice!


Many thanks for the positive feedback!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

